

Idea: Gravatar for everything - negativepanda
https://gist.github.com/anonymous/979c1001a3d79611963f

======
karangoeluw
Here's the problem with this idea:
[http://xkcd.com/927/](http://xkcd.com/927/)

~~~
negativepanda
I wanted to write something like "inb4 someone posting the obligatory xkcd"
but realized that it doesn't apply to this idea.

